
Moviepass pulls support for some AMC theaters - platinum1
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/25/16934344/moviepass-amc-theaters-support-tickets
======
arzt
Moviepass is likely running negative gross margins on those expensive urban
theaters and this is a hardball tactic to get AMC to the negotiating table to
bring those visit costs down. It is a risky move given the Moviepass provides
no other direct value to the theaters outside of demand aggregation (putting
aside the data play). Given the theater business is somewhat of an oligopoly,
we may see the theaters react by consolidating (through partnerships, or
outright) in order to increase supplier power. This will be an interesting
story to watch as the conflict plays out.

